# Building betting team



## Hollywoodski (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello boys and gals. I'm building a betting team right now and I need 10-20 people to share my experience. You can take a look at my stats here https://www.facebook.com/groups/winnerinobets. Feel free to PM me.


----------

